# Water in plow fluid.



## eman5oh (Apr 11, 2009)

I am going crazy with a water in the plow fluid problem. Had a hell of a time last year with water getting in the oil tank on my Curtis Sno-pro 3000 plow set up. I drained and fleshed at least 4 times last year and the probelm kept coming back. Thje plow would move realy slow then stop moving all together. I would drain the fluid out and refill. This would last a while and the prblem would return. I know it is a water probelm as the fluid would be milky coming out and heating it up would get the plow going again. Well this summer I tore the pump and tank out of the plow and found a crack in the top of the oil tank. I replaced it with a new one and replaced all the lines as well. I emptied all the cylinders and replaced the oil. Well I plow this week with the plow and it was fine when the weather was around 30 degree's and yesterday it was about 10 and low and behold same problem.WTF! I even stored the plow in my garage after all the work was done so it would be out of the rain. Is their something I can flush the system with that will get the water out. I am not sure how the f*ck water could still be in the system after all the work was done, the dam thing was drained nearly dry when the tank was swapped. Help please.


----------



## snowbankr (Oct 6, 2004)

snow and ice can gather on your pistons which when hot, causes the snow to melt. If the seals are worn out, water can enter the system here. Or, the vent cap can be an entry spot. Seemed to be a problem area on the MM 2 series when they were first introduced. Don't know anything about Curtis' set up, just giving you some areas to give a look see.


----------



## eman5oh (Apr 11, 2009)

Maybe time to replace the cylinders, the lift cylinder has a small leak. I get a little fluid running down the cylinder but it does not creep down when the plow is lifted. I think I am going to replace all three cylinder as they are old. The angel cylinder don't leak yet but they do have a little rust near the end of travel. With these replaced I hope it fixes the problem. The oil tank and cap are new so and they revised design, so I hope that end is covered. Any advise as how to flush all the water out?


----------



## Buchananj (Dec 11, 2011)

This happens on my meyer e60 pump I know its the seal for the lift ram I just haven't gotten around to replacing it yet.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Meyer's Hydra Flush is highly recommended. I'm not familiar with the Curtis setup, but if you can adapt a Douglas Dynamics new style gray plastic breather they work great at keeping moisture out of your system.


----------



## eman5oh (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks, I have all three cylinders on the way to me and want to make sure the system is water free when I install them. Is there any other fluid to flush with if I can't get the hydra flush ?


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

I have the black breather cap on my MM1. Everytime I change the fluid I put a couple ounces of SeaFoam Transtune in. Don' t know how much it really helps, but it doesn' t hurt. So far, I haven't had any moisture issues.


----------



## Harford13 (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm not that familiar with Curtis however I had a similiar issue at the begining of last winter with my Meyer Unit, Turned out I was using the "cheaper" guys fluid which had moisture it it. Apparently the old saying ya pay what ya get fir is true also. I did a flush and fill with Meyer's fuild and never had another problem with the old E-47 unit.


----------



## eman5oh (Apr 11, 2009)

Did the "cheaper" fluid happen to be the SAM fluid? I have been using the SAM fluid because I can get ig locally at Napa and tractor suppy.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

eman5oh;1417301 said:


> Thanks, I have all three cylinders on the way to me and want to make sure the system is water free when I install them. Is there any other fluid to flush with if I can't get the hydra flush ?


Put in 4 or 5 ounces of trans tune with new plow fluid. Work the plow 15 minutes or more, drain the system and full it back up with about 2 ounces of trans tune.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

eman5oh;1417481 said:


> Did the "cheaper" fluid happen to be the SAM fluid? I have been using the SAM fluid because I can get ig locally at Napa and tractor suppy.


In my case it is. I have one particular plow that has an issue. It is kept in a garage unheated. I had a small water problem in the October. I drained and flushed the system twice. It has been moved, but never left the garage since then. Today I pulled it out and there was a solid inch of water frozen in the bottom of the pump housing. The unit has not been exposed to outside moisture since it was filled a few months ago. I have a hard time believing that the system pulled in several ounces of water from the air. Western Ultramount 2004. The other plows have been using the same fluid and no issues. Cylinders do not leak either.


----------



## eman5oh (Apr 11, 2009)

shovelracer;1420915 said:


> In my case it is. I have one particular plow that has an issue. It is kept in a garage unheated. I had a small water problem in the October. I drained and flushed the system twice. It has been moved, but never left the garage since then. Today I pulled it out and there was a solid inch of water frozen in the bottom of the pump housing. The unit has not been exposed to outside moisture since it was filled a few months ago. I have a hard time believing that the system pulled in several ounces of water from the air. Western Ultramount 2004. The other plows have been using the same fluid and no issues. Cylinders do not leak either.


Very similar to my situation , but my cylinders do leak a little, very little. I got the new ones last night and hope to get them on tonight or tomorrow night.


----------

